# BUG Report? - No record options screen like the 5xx?



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

Unlike 5XX PVRs, cannot initiate the recorder to save the remainder of an event, from channel playing, the guide, or the PVR menu. Easy process on other receivers.

On other series get a menu to record indefinitely, to the end of program, etc. On 921 you get "Live" in upper right. Thanks. 

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Tim, maybe I'm not fully understanding what the problem is, but if I'm watching something live and want to record it, I simply press the record button and get a dialog. One of the choices is options and that gives many more choices. If the channel had been tuned from the beginning of the show, the option to record the entire show will be active as it was contained in the buffer. I've never had this fail.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Same here - I press record while watching what I want to record, and on the bottom of the screen I get a dialog offering the choices to record to the end of the event, and an options choice that lists all of the options that were on the 5xx receivers. If I'm watching an OTA digital channel, I just get the options box, but all of the options are grayed out except for manual user stop. That's because there's no guide data to control stop times.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

I just am not getting the dialog from a show I am watching, either from the beginning or if I started watching in progress. Will try again. It is buffering fine (can go back & forth) but no dialog to save. Pushing record like on the 508. 

Tim


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, kill the thread. Operator error & poorly mapped key on my MX-800. Less choices than the 508, but most of them didn't make sense. 

Apologies,
Tim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, good. Glad it worked out for you.


----------

